# Merlin's NEW Omega Pro-Release



## MAX2000 (May 28, 2002)

WOW 
take a look at Merlin's new releases.
What do you think? 
4 way adjustable trigger, 
closed jaw suitable for either D-Loop or conventional rope release
Ergonomic, contoured shape 
6082 aluminium casing, CNC machined and anodised
3 or 4 finger options
Internal parts CNC machined from 440 Stainless steel and hardened to 50 Rockwell


----------



## Wheeler (Nov 5, 2002)

Boy, now THATS an original design!!!


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

why dont alot of companies apply a rotating head like truballs, or does this convential design not induce torque? i prefer to use these releases with a string loop, can it still be done, and still not induce torque?


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Hmmm...looks kind of like a Carter BK...

-CG


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

4-way adjustable trigger. 

Does this mean that the pad/bit of metal you put your thumb on moves around the screw that holds it to the release, or is there something clever here?

(Speaking of Clever, C_G - why the avatar change?)


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Shirt;

Felt like a change, trying "the bag" for a few days...



-CG


----------



## 3dsteve (Jun 12, 2002)

looks like a carter to me


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

3dsteve;

Down to the cocking hammer...

Mind you we can't see what is inside.

-CG


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

now post a pic of the (max 3000) ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

whetherby460

I have the same question, but have not really had much of a good response before.

maybe nobody has a clue-seems nobody is interested or concerned about releases likes these having a rotating head????

yet I bet no one would ever hook up to a string loop with a caliper style release that didnt rotate????wheres the difference in logic here?

I think truball has a good thing, and I bet therest will flow with time

just my opinion.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I dunno, I just looked over the complete carter line up. Not one of the releases looked like that, except maybe one of the back tension jobs. I sometimes wonder why people are always comparing one thing to another? Is it a comfort level, or what? What if that release looked nothing like you've ever seen before? Would you still try it out? Tru-ball has great releases, but not everyone shoots a truball, not everyone shoots a scott and they make really good releases also, and not everyone shoots a carter. I am not a fan of the hand held releases, but I do know when there is a difference and slight variances in style. I myself shoot a truball Tornado when I'm shooting compound. When I was making a comment on the similarities of the AR bows to other such archery equipment, and how I found it to not be very innovative and lacking in style, I found it funny how people were on to me about the smaller innovations counting for something. Perhaps this release isn't showing it's true offering from a photo. Who knows? Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

MerlinApexDylan;

I don't what Carter site you are looking at, but the simularities with a Target 3, or Target 4 is quite obvious. From the chassis design, to the thumb trigger placement, to the cocking lever, to the rope hookup.

We don't know what they look like inside, but from the outside they are an obvious Carter knockoff.

-CG


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery?

I know that patent lawyers would really get a laugh out of that, but it's half true...


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I dunno, what really isn't "copied" in some way nowadays? Look at all of the parallel designed bows for instance, or the fact that everyone used the perimeter cam, or the hatchet cam before that. Single sear releases have been around in many shapes and forms for decades now, and this is just another one. I see no round barrel, definitive finger points, etc, etc. and as stated above, we don't know what is inside. Failsafe, Stanislawski, PSE, and others have all done this over the years, so it's nothing new. Just my own thoughts, Pinwheel 12


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Pinwheel 12;

Yep, the status quo for archery manufacturers seems to be copy designs, then get into arguments as to who did what. Or at worst get into lawsuits.

Not very innovative. You would think that the various manufacturers would work towards showing off their design prowess by differentiating their designs. If someone would have shown me a Merlin Omega Pro Release without telling me what it was, I would have immediately said it was a Carter.

The internal action is going to make or break the release though. Most target shooters are will give it a thumbs up or down on how the action performs.

-CG


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

How much is it? Can it be delivered in under 6 weeks?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

It could have been a staniswalski, carter or whatsoever. I still don't understand how you see such a close similarity, I hand held is a hand held. Those two look fairly different to me, minus the trigger placement and cocking mechanism being in the same place they aren't the exact same release. Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Saw them in Vegas, machining is excellent, however there is too much travel in the thumb trigger style for my liking. However, I was very impressed by the Super Nova and Max two very superior works of craftsmanship.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Merlin Releases*

Although the releases are available for the US market, Chris told me they were not created to sell in the US. Their motivation was to build a quality release that people in Europe could afford to buy. Quality American made releases are so expensive to buy by the time they get to the European market that they price most people out of the market.
Jbird


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah but I would get one just to match the Merlin bow. At least I would if they made matching colors.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

looks a little like a an insatiable11 from carter so i am sure it will work well for people.
rob k


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

That Merlin release looks like a carter 3D 2000 that someone stepped on


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

Fingers only fit within a certain hole pattern. Triggers must be in reach of fingers too. I have shot releases over 30 years and have seen similar finger designs back then. Most of the top release makers today seem to copy anything they can get their hands on. Look at how many copied my Dad's releases.

With all the new high dollar releases on the market today that are breaking down we have plenty of room for new releases. I heard of several top dollar releases breaking down at the vegas shoot.

Knowing some about the way Merlin works, maby they can make a release you can count on. Only time will tell. The inside of the release will countrol the performance.

Just my 2 cents worth....Ken Stanislawski


----------



## The Captain (Jun 5, 2002)

Just ruled out ever buying a Stan. I don't think you'll get many fans by dumping on Jerry's products. You know that's what you insinuated!


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

!right on there captain! More than happy with my solution 147.5


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

MerlinApexDylan,
What are you looking at anyway? This release looks just like a Carter! You guys forget that Jerry has designed about fifty-five different versions, most of which closely resemble this one. 

Take it from me, they can copy the design, but nobody yet has been able to copy the feel or the repeatability of a Carter. Carter set the standard in 1987, and they still set it today! 

Ken, 
Will the real copy-cat please stand up? That was a cheap shot about Carter. Afterall, wasn't it Stanislawski who coined a Carter knock-off a "Revenger", made quite poorly and sold for about half of what a Carter fetches. They were the worst releases ever manufactured. Jerry's still here and your all gone...hmmmm. wonder why that is?


----------



## arrowactionarch (Mar 2, 2003)

I did'nt mention any names and i have no standings with Stanislawski Archery Products. Coper John is the makers of it now.
I respect them for buying a idea, something new to most release companys.

I just read about people bashing Merlin's new release and how it looks like a Carter. Double set triggers were out on the market long before Carters were making releases. Maby Carter makes the best one, I feel their is a lot of room for improvement and hope Merlin found it. 

Carter started to copy the stansilawski BT releases Years ago, that is what led to revenger. A fight fire with fire thing. I had nothing to do with it then or now. 

I still shoot at some shoots and know of many hi dollar releases that wear out and miss fire. And hope Merlins new release will do better. I did'nt focus on the Carter release, just several releases.

I feel I have the right to my views even though My name is Ken Stanislawski


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Jim, one thing you don't know about me. I was in an art college for 2 years and had to critique art. I actually have about 12-15 riser designs drawn myself and working on more. You could look at two realialist artist, lets say Chuck Close, Chris Cran. You could have them paint the exact object or subject in a realist style, doesn't necessarily mean they are going to be exactly the same painting in the end. A copy cat is someone that sits in a gallery learning brushstroke for brushstroke how to paint for restorational purpose. Now, merlin may have the same subject matter as Carter, and I don't blame them.. how else are you supposed to shape a comfortable hand held release? Besides, I've heard in europe you have to give an arm for the price of a carter release. So if merlin can supply european shooters with a good hand held, right on! JMHO. I'm not splitting hairs here. Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

There are not too many ways to shape a release. I would not call it a copy until I had them both open and see if it really is a copy. But think of a door handle on a car. How many ways can you make something that fits the hand? The Merlin looks like the same shape, but has suble differences that make it far more attractive.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Maybe Carter should hire an "artist" to repaint their release so that it is not confused with Merlin's innovative new design. 

In fact, Carter should take their 3-D 2000, lay it in the parking lot, run over it a few times, and then hurry up and patent it before Merlin does!


Take a look: 
Carter's 3-D 2000


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

How about this.. you can take a look at them on the same page. I dunno, smooth edges? Jeez they must be identical.. Uh huh. Oh I dunno if anyone said that the merlin was a new innovation either. 
Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*You guys confused me again!*

In the first place The only resemblance I see between the Merlin and the Carter is that you hold them in your hand and hook them on the string and push on the trigger to shoot. Oh yeah and they are both made of aluminum with steel inside. How many other releases out there have these same charactersitics? Maybe all of the hand helds????

The Captain, 

In the post by Ken S. there was no mention of any named releases. Why did you bring up Carter? I have shot several Carters over the years and have had no problems other than I am not a trigger release shooter. I still use one to hunt with. A great product!


You new this was coming:

Here is the history lesson:  

In 1974 I started shooting the first release ever produced by Stan. It was a rope spike. Go to Archery History and there is a picture of it there. Shortly after that Mel came out with the half moon dump release. At that time NO other release on the market had that feature. Period. Now how many copies are out there?

Those are copies! Not that I am against that. Where would we be if people did not try to improve on the design and function of a product. Have you ever seen a picture of an Allen compound bow? I rest my case!

Improvement is what it's all about. How in H*** else do you think we came up with 11 900s at Vegas?

Keep em in the middle no matter which copy you are using! Ha Ha! 

Have a good one y'all!


----------



## skip pecor (Jun 3, 2002)

*WHO THE H--- CARES !!!!*

OLDPRO.......You still have class.....I LIKE YOUR STYLE..!>>====>


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Geez, there are only so many ways you can design a release to fit a human hand......... no doubt there are going to be similarities.

I had a chance to look at Merlin's new release when I was in Vegas. Actually held it in one hand, and my Carter BK target in the other at the same time. They do have similar lines..... so what?.

I have shot Carter releases for a few years now, and outside of having to do some cosmetic filing (to reduce loop wear) they have performed flawlessly. Occasionally I take them apart to clean them, thats about it.

After trying the new Merlin release (not actually shot off a bow) I still prefer the trigger feel on my Carter's.... I think Merlin is still making strides in this area. However, when it comes to fit and finish, Carter could take some notes from Merlin. There is no comparison, not saying the Carter is bad (except for that loop wearing thing) but the Merlin has it all over Carter in this department.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

I dont know about the rest of you guys, but I'm with Jim on this subject. Is it the fact that a Carter works so perfectly that you have to find am more "artistic " version by another company to bring the carter down? Carter is the best! There should be no doubt in any archers mind about this.


----------

